# S&W 500 PC Bone Collector thread



## gunslinger07 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm looking to get more into handgun hunting and have my next gun buy narrowed down to a S&W 500 bone collector or a .460 S&W.  I know both are plenty for whitetail, but which would be better for elk and black bear?  Also, any recommended scopes?  What about barrel lengths?  I dont currently reload my own so I'm stuck with buying factory ammo for now.  I also dont plan on shooting over 60 yards.


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 9, 2010)

I would go with the 460 if I had to choose between those two. Just way more loads to choose from.


----------



## CAL (Dec 9, 2010)

What is wrong with a 44 mag.?You could find more ammo easy couldn't you.Would it do the job for you?


----------



## Dub (Dec 9, 2010)

I really like those Bone Collectors.

Don't get me wrong, I dearly love a .44 Mag.  It'll make clean kills to any practical iron sight distance can be shot numerous times in a range session.

The Bone Collector is a flat out beast.  If the shock & awe of what happens every time you pull the trigger doesn't get your blood moving, I don't know what will.  By shock & awe, I'm referring to the ammo cost.   They do look and feel great.  The 500gr loads should be enough to kill anything you'd take a notion to hunt.

Hearing protection is a must when hunting with that ported 500, though...no exceptions.


----------



## gunslinger07 (Dec 9, 2010)

I've owned a ruger blackhawk in .44 mag and it just didnt do it for me.  I have nothing against the .44, its just not my cup of tea.  I've also owned a desert eagle .50ae.  I just wanted a more practical hunting handgun, and I prefer revolvers.  But the $60 a box for .500 vs $30 a box for .460 is a significant difference.  I saw the bone collector and it was a "Have to have that" moment.  What made me second guess that is the practicality of it.


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 10, 2010)

gunslinger07 said:


> I've owned a ruger blackhawk in .44 mag and it just didnt do it for me.  I have nothing against the .44, its just not my cup of tea.  I've also owned a desert eagle .50ae.  I just wanted a more practical hunting handgun, and I prefer revolvers.  But the $60 a box for .500 vs $30 a box for .460 is a significant difference.  I saw the bone collector and it was a "Have to have that" moment.  What made me second guess that is the practicality of it.



Like I said between the two I would choose the 460. As far as a more practical hunting handgun you can't get more practical than a good 44 mag. Given the choice of a 45/70 or 460 weatherby which would be more practical for deer.


----------



## 10gaugemeow (Dec 11, 2010)

460 wby for deer


----------



## gunslinger07 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm going with the 500 bone collector, I just cant let it pass.  Any recommendations for a scope and rings?


----------



## Dub (Dec 13, 2010)

10gaugemeow said:


> 460 wby for deer



Is this something new ?????????





gunslinger07 said:


> I'm going with the 500 bone collector, I just cant let it pass.  Any recommendations for a scope and rings?



I feel the same way.  I'm going to get one as well.  Practical....nope.  Ecomical to shoot....nope.  Will it put a big grin on your face.....yup!!!

There was only 1,000 of these made so we'd better act with some urgency.  

The load that really appeals to me is the Hornady 300gr FTX...will be well over 2,000fps from the muzzle.   
I'll be handloading this load so I can afford to shoot it more.  

I'm thinking it's gonna be fun.  A good buddy and Woody's member just bought one and said I'm gonna love it.  He popped off some rounds the other day and let me know how great it shot.

I will be scoping mine.  I'd sort of planned on scoping my 629, but will leave it alone with the iron sights.  The scope funds will go, instead on the Bone Collector. 

I'm not sure if I'm going to use a fixed or variable.  The gun will essentially be used like a short rifle.  

The scope manufacturer list is going to be a very, very short one due to the potential recoil pounding this monster may deliever in the heavier bullet loadings.

All manufacturer's lifetime warranties are not the same.  For instance, I've had trouble with Nikon on two different product returns.  Maybe other's have had better experiences, but I didn't and I'm done with them.  Bright scopes and binos....just ran into issues...never going down that road again.

Probably gonna be another Leupold.  You just can't beat their customer service. 



Good luck in your search.


----------



## gunslinger07 (Dec 13, 2010)

I put a couple of hours research into this today and decided a 2x Leupold is the way I'm going to go.  I am probably also going to try to use 3 or 4 of the leupold quick detach rings so if I ever get the desire to fire some 700 grain juggernaut through it, I can atleast take the scope off first.  I'm also considering the Warne quick detach maximas as well.


----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm thinking some high quality quick detatch is the way I'll go, to.

The hunt ended for me today.  Got my monster.  It'll be fun working up a good hunting load for it.

I'll have time to do this in Feb....not giving up yet on deer season and a few duck hunts after that.

One thing is for certain...gonna use these same grips on my 629.  I like the X-frame grip size.


----------



## gunslinger07 (Dec 16, 2010)

Let me know how it shoots.  If still available I should be getting mine this coming week.


----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2010)

They are available from somewhere....I know it shows they are not available on S&W webpage.

When I picked my gun up from my dealer Wednesday morning he said he had another (third one he's sold this month) coming for another guy.  

My buddy's is #383 and mine is #680.  The spent shell case included was dated early November, 2011 so I assume production was around then, too.

I can't believe I bought a gun with a brake on it, though....swore I'd never do it again....but something about that gun just grabbed me.  NO....PRACTICAL.....REASON.......but I couldn't help it.  

Good luck....I'll shoot you a PM with my dealer's contact info.  Great guy, great new shop.  He's got something for everyone in there and can get anything fast.


----------



## ticeman (Dec 17, 2010)

You fellas are gonna love that 500, mine is #149, I can tell you if you are gonna reload, I DON'T recommend using h110 powder, it is too slow burning for this round and the recoil/flames out the side, front of the gun, is ridiculous!

When I touched off a few rds of this dynamite, people at the range were runnin for cover!

I've found 17.2 grs of Titegroup behind a 350 Gr JHP Hornady bullet is the ticket so far, good luck guys!


----------



## gunslinger07 (Dec 17, 2010)

My gun dealer here cant get them but they order from a supplier.  They said they'll get a few in at a time and I could go on backorder which could take days to months to get one.  I'm now hunting even harder.


----------



## gunslinger07 (Dec 17, 2010)

Nevermind, just found one and am going to pick it up tomorrow!


----------



## Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

Ticeman, have you chrono tested that load?

That 350gr XTP may be one I give a hard look at, also.




Good luck Gunslinger07.

Don't wreck your car coming home and playing with that monsta while driving.  It's a hogleg.


----------



## ticeman (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes, chronied at about 1350.


----------



## gunslinger07 (Dec 18, 2010)

Here it is, #519.  Now to find ammo for it.


----------



## ticeman (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats man! you'll love it, better be careful buying that ammo, do NOT buy the Hornady 500 gr. rd, it'll flat knock you on yer butt...


----------



## gunslinger07 (Dec 18, 2010)

How are yall carrying yours?  Using the sling or a holster?


----------



## ticeman (Dec 18, 2010)

Just in a backpack when i go to the woods.


----------



## Dub (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats Gunslinger07.

She's a beauty!

As far as ammo...my local shops are limited.  I really wanted the Hornady 300gr FTX load but no luck.  I did pick up some Federal Barnes Expander loads for immediate use.

The same bullet is available from Double Tap at much better velocities.  I've bought  from them on several occasions.  Good folks to deal with.
http://www.doubletapammo.com/php/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_47&products_id=390

I'm just going to use my backpack like Ticeman said for now.  


Looks like we've got a few of these beasts owned by Woody's members.  We should start a PC BC thread.  We can update it with results and load info & etc.


----------



## gunslinger07 (Dec 19, 2010)

I was looking for those hornadys as well but cant find the FTX in stock.  I found XTP but I'll probably use the winchester dual bond or double tap.


----------



## Crimsonstorm (Dec 20, 2010)

fine lookin pistol. i only  got the one from performance center really like the contrast on those.

load wise i have a feller load mine with 300 gr gold dot speer. i like those pretty well if ya want i could fine the details of the load for ya.


----------



## Dub (Dec 20, 2010)

300gr Gold Dots sound really nice.

This is my first PerfCent gun, too.  I'm eager to shoot it some and see how she does.


----------



## Crimsonstorm (Dec 21, 2010)

the perfcent are nice they smooth em up and slick em real nice.. trigger is a dream. they cost a lil more but imo they are worht every extra red cent.


----------



## gunslinger07 (Dec 23, 2010)

Shot it this evening and recoil isnt bad at all.  Cant wait till tomorrow and test out the accuracy of it.  I'll be using HSM 350 grains from cabelas tomorrow, thats just my cheap target ammo.


----------



## Dub (Dec 23, 2010)

Cool.  Good to hear.

I didn't get to shoot mine today after the morning hunt as planned.
Had to skip the hunt altogether and go to the doc for some antibiotics and meds to knock out the fastest developing sinus infection I've ever had.


Post up more results as you can.  Good luck.


----------



## gunslinger07 (Dec 24, 2010)

Got up and shot some this morning.  After 17 rounds I finally got it mostly sighted in.  Since I ran out of ammo before I had it zeroed I was unable to shoot any groups.  I'm going to order some more today.


----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2010)

I finally had the chance to shoot mine this morning.

Took my son out to shoot his new 15/22 and snuck my 500 along for the trip, too.







We took his little spinner out and set it up for him to plink at along with some drink bottles and other stuff that needed shooting.







I'm afraid that I owe him a new spinner.  I couldn't resist the urge to shoot at it.  Only could take  a single shot at it as the first bullet found it's mark.  Standing, two handed & open sights:










I don't think he minded at all.  It was too fun.  The gun surpassed my expectations on accuracy.  I tossed out a sleeve of golf balls and drove 'em downrange with ease.

I shot a box of Federal Barnes Expanders.  275gr @ ~1,850 fps





First attempt at youtube video with iPhone...goofing around.

destroyed his spinning target

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kxkt6-Wp9-E?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kxkt6-Wp9-E?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

shooting a golf ball

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bedfpqABS3w?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bedfpqABS3w?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## gunslinger07 (Dec 30, 2010)

My leupold 2x came in today, I'm still waiting on the warne QD rings


----------



## Dub (Dec 30, 2010)

That's going to mate up nicely.  Looking forward to seeing it progress.

Never thought I'd want a 500 plinker, but this thing is that much fun to shoot.

A nicely mounted quality scope like yours will certainly increase the capabilities of this monster.


----------



## ticeman (Jan 3, 2011)

Dub- nice video, gotta love the BC! You are making me want to go to the range tomorrow and bust out some reloads, terrible influence man!


----------



## Dub (Jan 10, 2011)

We were just clowning around.  I'm ready for some serious shooting soon.


----------



## armalite (Jan 12, 2011)

Good luck with the leoupold a friend of mine had one on his 500, it would not stay set.  He went with a nikon, ok so far.


----------



## Dub (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow...that's a first for me...hearing of an application where a Leupold wouldn't hold up to recoil but a Nikon would.


----------



## gunslinger07 (Jan 13, 2011)

My leupold is currently held with warne qd rings with another set going on this weekend. All are held in place with a touch of epoxy.  If this cant hold up to a 500 then I dont know what will.  I'll post pics when I'm done.


----------



## Dub (Jan 15, 2011)

Cool. Looking forward to seeing it and hearing your review of the scope.


----------



## golffreak (Jan 15, 2011)

That is a beast of a handgun. I like everything about it except the bone collector part.


----------



## gunslinger07 (Jan 16, 2011)

I fired 10 rounds yesterday with the new leupold mounted and the scope handled everything just fine, I didnt get a chance to sight it in yet.  However, 2 of the 3 warne qd mounts ended up with a screw snapped in half.  I'll be sending them back for replacements hopefully.


----------



## Dub (Jan 16, 2011)

Arrgghhhhhhhh


----------



## Dub (Jan 22, 2011)

Has anyone scopes theirs yet.....let's see some pics!!!!

Still trying to decide myself.  Fixed or variable? Brand? Finish?


----------



## gunslinger07 (Jan 22, 2011)

Mine is a Silver Leupold 2x fixed.  I'm still waiting on the rings that my gun massacred.


----------



## Dub (Jan 22, 2011)

New magazine I picked up at the grocery store this evening....went in to buy Coronas and margarita mix....came out with this, too.







Even saw an advertisement for it in my last America Hunter.  Sort of late publicity as the production run must be about over at this point.


Haven't had a chance to read it yet....may read it tomorrow while waiting for my headache to diminish as the coffee maker brews up it's magic stuff.

I really enjoy shooting this gun far, far more than I'd ever suspected I would.








I did make it to the range again this afternoon with my wife and son....the main goal being to assist them shooting their guns.  I did work in a box of Federal Barnes .500 S&W and two boxes of Hornady XTP 240 .44mag through the pair of Smiths I took along.  All is well in the world now...and my 1800 just poured me a shot.


Hasta manana compadres


----------



## gunslinger07 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bushnell Zoom dot, I didnt think it would stand up to a .500.  If this Leupold fails me I may give that a try.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Jan 24, 2011)

I've tried both calibers you mentioned, don't wish either. Given a choice the .460 gives you the option of either .454 Casul or .45 Colt. As you get older .44 Magnum is enough recoil for the old body. Still have not found anything it won't take care off.


----------



## Dub (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't imagine that Leupold failing you.  I'd put my money on it way ahead of any red dot made.


I finally did read the article by John Taffin.  It was pretty funny as it mirrors exactly what poster said above.  Taffin didn't really put the gun through it's proper paces due to the cummulative punishment of  stout loads.

I agree that .44mag is certainly formidable enough for anything I'd hunt.  I have no excuse why I wanted this .500s&w....no excuse at all.  It just grabbed me is all I can say.


----------



## gunslinger07 (Jan 24, 2011)

Your right, the scope will hold but the rings are a different story.  When I get them back, if they dont hold up again I'm going to switch to Nightforce.


----------



## Dub (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm thinking that I'll go with Talley's.


----------



## 828deerslayer (Jan 25, 2011)

wow those are nice


----------



## Dub (Jan 27, 2011)

Well....today was lots of fun.

Met up with an old friend and we introduced #383 and #680.







Many rounds of all description were sent downrange.  FED Premium Barnes to 440gr handloads (hot ones, too).

Bone Collecter383 also has a 500S&W H&R rifle.  It was great to shoot.









More pics and videos to follow when time allows. Over morning coffee!


----------



## Dub (Jan 28, 2011)

We'd checked zero on a couple of deer rifles and took care of the serious shooting.

It was time for some goofing around...it was getting pretty cold, too.   

We were shooting some factory loads as well as some handloads.  Some of the handloads had primers recessed and didn't strike....snapping w/ no BOOM....no fun, no joy.   Buddy was able to shoot those in his S&W500 H&R, though.   






Nothing like sending lead downrange in big doses.






H&R rifle



Very cool rifle.  It was really fun to shoot.  Made me wonder if a lever gun will be chambered in this????  Maybe the folks at Marlin/Remington will rise to the challenge.


----------

